# IR Blaster and SKY HD



## adamfoulkes (Sep 13, 2003)

Hello all,
I have a Thomson Sky HD box. I used to use an IR blaster on my old sky plus box and it changed the channel over just fine without the need for wires all over the place. The IR blaster does not seem to work with the Sky HD box. I have put it in the powered RF slot but the LED on the blaster does not light up. Is there a setting I need to adjust on Sky HD?
Cheers loads,
Adam


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Services >>System >> 01 SELECT ( its a hidden menu and you have to be quick) >> 4 (RF Outlets) RF Power Supply ON


----------



## adamfoulkes (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks a million. All working now! Star!:up:


----------

